# Using an insane amount of litter: How much do you go through?



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

We go through a bag of World's Best a month, way too much for my liking. 

I'm looking into this one.... self washing cat litter..

CatGenie - The World's Only Self-Flushing, Self Washing Cat Box


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow! I wonder if it really works? Last month I went online to try to find a litter box that was easy to clean so bought thIS rolling cat litter box on amazon;
*Omega Paw Self-Cleaning Litter Box*


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I have 4 cats which are indoor/outdoor. However, right now because of the cold and snow they mostly stay in. I have 3 litter boxes and I use only clumping litter. I usually get either the 28lb or 40lb boxes of litter. I scoop daily and strip them all once a month. I really don't think I go through to much litter as I don't really add to much unless the box gets really low. When I strip the boxes it will take 2 of the smaller boxes of litter or 1 of the 40lb boxes plus a little more from another box.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I was buying that scoopable litter and we were going through it like crazy. It didnt help that we had 2 litters of kittens. My sister was told that the cat she was bringing home was a girl and she didnt look. I only had one neuterd male and 3 females( unspayed). I said I didnt care if she brought home another cat as long it was a female or if it was a male it was fixed. Well that didnt go as planned.I cant believe how much money I wasted on scoopable cat ltter. I was buying a 14# box a week. I went back to just the tidy cat litter and I go through 1 25# bag a month.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I actually sometimes think the "old fashioned" non clumping litter controlled odor better-but it may just be where my one cat is in terms of odor issues with his poop. His digestion seems to get upset so easily (and often from the foods he really loves) I think I have tried every type of litter imaginable.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I seemed to go through more litter once my cats got older. One cat loved digging litter and you could hear it flying out of the litter box and hitting the wall whenever she was using it. After a few days there'd be more litter outside the box than inside it, so I'd scoop it up and put it back in the box. My family always bought the clumping litter so don't have any experiences with the non-clumping.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I use the non-clumping kind (tidy cats I believe) so I can sift out the poops and flush them. I don't want to have to keep the clumps around until I feel like going to the dump and they should not be flushed. I've also alwyas had a problem with at least one dog thinking the litter box was a treat storage container and I didn't want them eating clumping litter!

I heavily coat the bottom of the litter box with baking soda and then put most of a bag in a pretty big deep litter box.

when it gets bad, I dump it out in the ravine, scrub and start over.

One cat especially can't wait for me to clean and/or scoop so she can jump in immediately and "lay claim" to the box. Sheesh.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I scoop the clumps into an empty 30 lb litter container with a snap on lid, which I line with a double thickness of 8 gallon trash can liners.
Twice a week my lucky husband gets to take the full bags of poop and dump them in a dumpster in the parking lot of his office (sure hope the plastic bags never break open).


----------

